# Freshwater Fishing In Sarasota Area



## Silverhoosier (Mar 17, 2006)

I will be in Siesta Key May 9-21st. I am looking for some good freshwater fishing close to Siesta Key. We are interested in catching some of the exotic non native fish that seem to be spreading all over the place. I know peacock bass have limits but I simply want to keep me myself occupied catching anything that fights on ultralight tackle. I am fishing for Snook and Reds and am comfortable on saltwater. I have just never tried freshwater in Florida. Be nice to me and if you get up north and want to catch steelhead and king salmon, I am your guy!


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*freshwater fishing*

Google myakka river state park. they have canoe rentals etc.


----------



## Silverhoosier (Mar 17, 2006)

*Myakka*

Thanks pardner, I will try that. What do they have there? Tilapia, .....?????


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*freshwater*

Great fishing. its a big bass lake. also crappie, blurgill and catfish. there is a dam in the upperlqake and a river formed whic flows into a lower lake . spinner bait, fly fishing heaven.


----------

